# Congestive Heart Failure



## Ozzymom (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello All!

Looking for some support and found this great place!

I have an almost 10 year old diagnosed with congestive heart failure last September. We were put on medication cocktail of furosemide (lasix) enalapril, dialtazem, and vetmedin. 

Also adding "cardio plus" into the mix.

Was wondering who else had experience with this condition and if you added anything homeopathic into the mix which helped?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have never had a pet with CHF, but I do work for a large veterinary cardiology group. So if you have questions I may be able to answer them.


----------

